# Nursing school and a puppy?



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

So we were supposed to be picking up our pup the 20th but last week were told she was no longer available. We were very upset and since then have been in contact with another breeder about a 10 week male pup who is a cuddle bug with medium drive. We were discussing going to take a trip from fl to Tennessee to play with and interact with pup to make sure it was a good match. When yesterday I got the e-mail I have been waiting and praying for stating I have been accepted into nursing school and will start May 5th! But now I'm scared about bringing a new pup into our home when I'm about to jump into this adventure. Just an idea of my schedule mon & thr 9-2 and tues, wed, and Friday 10-5 plus lots of studying.. So I guess I was curious if anyone who has the same sort of situation could give me some insight and let me know if it's completely doable or if you found you could dedicate the time the pup deserves. I really want to add this bundle of joy to our family but I want to be fair to the pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in a nursing program and I would suggest not getting a puppy if there isn't somebody else to devote a lot of time to it. Most people find nursing school very demanding and they end up studying in almost all, if not all, of their free time. Because of this, and the time you will be away from the house, it would not be fair to a puppy and it's training would also take a lot longer.

If you DO have somebody to help, you may still not want to get a puppy yet. Personally, I would find it difficult to go to school and study when a cute puppy was in the house. Not to mention they might make sleeping a bit difficult while they are very young.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I am not in nursing school, but I have several friends who are. Their schedule is crazy! Honestly, if you'd be the primary caregiver I would wait.


----------



## Codeblue (Jan 13, 2014)

I would say that if you are going to be the primary caregiver for the puppy, you may need to wait. I am a nurse and nursing school is very time consuming, mentally and physically exhausting. I have a 17 week old GSD and I am in school for my MSN, and this is nuts, but not even close to when I was doing classes and clinics. I would say though if you have other people who can really help pick up the slack with the puppy you may be able to pull it off. Good luck in nursing school...I can promise it will be both difficult and rewarding!


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I did my BSN while working full time and with 2 little kids. It's amazing what you can get done in 24 hours. I can tell you I did not have more than 30 minutes of free time a day, and the kids were the best part of the day for getting your mind off of the stresses of school. Maybe the pup will do the same for you. My kids did not suffer for it, and I was grateful for their distraction ( most of the time). Good luck, and it's a great profession, welcome!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I did nursing school and passed my boards with a puppy. To be honest I got her my final semester and it worked out nicely. I also managed to title my other dog while in nursing school. Yes it is a lot of work but honestly, nursing school was the most stressful thing I have been through and I am a veteran who was deployed to a war zone so I don't say that lightly. All that being said, it was nice to have that break and a little puppy stress relief. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I will also add, I was the primary caretaker, trainer, feeder, etc. I did have someone who could let Khaleesi out during clinical and class days but they didn't play or interact with her much. That was all me. 

Good luck! And congrats on getting into nursing school! It's totally worth it in the end!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone ! I guess we have a lot to discuss. I do have someone to help out but we were planning on me being main care taker. My thoughts were that I hear it's very stressful and almost impossible to find the motivation to exercise. But with the pup I would have the reason to put the books down for an hour or so and play with them outside. I guess I should also add I plan not to be working during school I'm going to try and do my work from home but not go into the office. 

And thank you for all the congrats I'm just over the moon excited but also a little intimidated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

My girlfriend is a nurse and in all honesty when we were in school together she would have not been able to handle a puppy while in nursing school. Between studying and clinicals its a lot

But as you stated about a pup might be good for you it all depends on you. Good luck!


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

We have made the decision to get the pup we pick him up next Thursday and my boyfriend is going to be helping during the night and my good friend is going to be coming over on the days that I have long labs and clinicals to let out the puppy for an hour and play with him I'm really excited for this new addition to our family and I do believe that he'll be a big stress reliever during those stressful times during study by making me take a break to play with him. Are Pup is at 10 week old male






red and black named Alexander but we're probably just going to call him Zander


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

He's adorable!!!


----------

